# Los Angeles Bike to Work Day May 19



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

If anyone goes over the Sepulveda Pass in the morning or has never tried it let me know and we can go together. It is a nice ride in the morning. For the way home there is the option of Sepulveda which is usually not a good choice on Thursdays or ride through Bel-Air which has few cars but more climbing.

I usually leave Sherman Oaks (Coldwater Cyn & Magnolia) at about 6:30AM and leave from Wilshire/Bundy at about 4PM.


----------

